# Sumter County 2010



## Killer (Jul 25, 2010)

Thought i would start a thread for the new year.  I have been down to the land and noticed alot of activity in the fields.  I have cut in the new plots and now am waiting until planting time.  

The fields on my property are planted in peanuts, corn, soybeans and cotton.  Looks to be another promising year.


----------



## Tikki (Aug 2, 2010)

Looked over the lease - Peanuts and saw quite a few deer!! Getting ready for the season, bush hogging and hanging stands.


----------



## Jayin J (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been getting some good pictures of Doe's and Bucks.  On 9/11 I hope to harvest one of them.  Finally getting some spotted rains again and we needed it bad, may have to replant the food plots due to the sudden heat and drought.  Good Luck on the 11th.


----------



## Daniel_Buckmaster_Lee (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, does anyone know of an opening in Sumter co?


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 13, 2010)

Saturday Morning, Nothing!, Sunday Morning, Nothing!, at least the huntin so far is consistent.


----------



## GAdreamin (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello Sumter County/weekend warrior brethren!!!!

I've been following a few of these threads for some time now... not once have I taken the initiative to start one for Sumter! I hunt Sumter county. On about 6000 acres that hugs the flint just outside Andersonville Memorial... Got my string and sticks all tuned... anyone do any good yet?


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 15, 2010)

Not yet, seems as if opening weekend was slow with me and everyone else I talked to.


----------



## GAdreamin (Sep 15, 2010)

My step mother penciled a doe yesterday. 110lbs, made a poor shot and had to wait for the thing to expire... darn thing ran to water and died knee deep in a beaver pond... 
 Did some dove hunting two weeks ago. (weekend of the 4th) All resident birds... but it was nice to shoot a bit between all the cutting and stand work. Those things taste great wrapped in bacon....  
 I'm headed up for the 13th time this year... The trip from Orlando is going to feel like eternity... I've got a trail cam sending me pictures on my phone of a buck that, as of this morning 7:50am, is STILL IN VELVET and feeds a wopping 27 yds from one of my clamp-ons. He's probably in the 120's, 17-18inch spread. Symetrical. If I am lucky enough to see him in velvet with a bow... Hes done. Probably let him live another year if he makes it to guns season... I've lost too much sleep over this guy... 
I've been getting reports of feeding action on the persimmons, crab apples, and wild pears (generally, all the fleshy food sources). Might be something to keep in mind as the weather, bugs, and lack of deer movement continue to prove as punishment for your time spent in the woods this early in the season. 
I hope you've found a shady tree to hang a stand boys...Weather man says its going to be a scorcher...


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 16, 2010)

Going this afternoon to a spot I looked at last year and had several young doe's walk through.  Hopefully they are still around and have grown up and will come out this afternoon.


----------



## bird_dawg (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck Jayin J, nice lookin pup by the way


----------



## GAdreamin (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck J! 
Step Mother got another doe today! 117/lbs... she called me this morning to share the news that I would probably be spending more time cleaning than hunting this weekend... The woes of a step-son...


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 16, 2010)

bird_dawg said:


> Good luck Jayin J, nice lookin pup by the way



I know!  Its my new Duck retrieving Pup my buddy is training for me.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 17, 2010)

2 Doe's @ 65 Yards.    Little Bit too Far.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 20, 2010)

Went Saturday morning and had a nice doe at 26 yards just pacing back and forth and just about the time I was ready to release, her fawn walked out under me and it still had spots.  I could not make myself pull my release, so I just watched as they milled around at 26 yards in front of me for 30+ minutes.  I had more satisfaction knowing that I passed her up to raise that fawn and was glad I got to watch as they never knew I was there.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing but squirrels Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 21, 2010)

Same as Sunday


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 23, 2010)

Doves, Squirrels, No Deer yesterday.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 24, 2010)

I did not go hunting yesterday.  Took the afternoon off to fletch some arrows, but I did do some stump shootin' with the Bear recurve.


----------



## jjj333 (Sep 25, 2010)

The Rain is coming !!  It will be welcome way up here in North Ga. Mtn.  We are very dry also and need WATER !!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 25, 2010)

I hear ya loud and clear jjj, it is so dry and hot here that I saw a fox chasin a rabbit and they were both walkin.......


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 26, 2010)

Sat this mornin till the rain came in, didn't see anything.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 30, 2010)

Saw some red birds this evenin, that was about it...


----------



## Killer (Oct 1, 2010)

Saw a Doe last week the deer sign is picking up on my land we finally got the plots in so the season looking promising


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice Hunt this afternoon, saw a total of 4 does.  2 were in the food plot before 5:15pm and i had to wait on them about 10 minutes till they mozzied off the field.  Got to the stand and about an hour later a medium size doe walked from my left to my right at 100 yds.  Then about 45 minutes till dark a smaller doe came out to my right about 7 yards.  She looked to be about 85 lbs. and she stayed out in front of me till dark.  Things are picking up though, saw 4 total .........


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

C'mon J, pull the trigger, we need some patty sausage for the stole hole


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 5, 2010)

Headed to my place out near Plains this weekend with my 10 yr old boy and his 7mm-08 and my 50 cal!!!  Hopefully, they will move some


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 11, 2010)

Armyhunter17 said:


> Headed to my place out near Plains this weekend with my 10 yr old boy and his 7mm-08 and my 50 cal!!!  Hopefully, they will move some




ArmyHunter, do you have an update from your hunt?


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a croc-pot-doe at 30 yards yesterday evenin'.  Nothin else...


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 15, 2010)

J, sorry bud....Ty killed 2 does in Plains on SAT morning.  We saw 4 right at 7 am.  They came out into the peanuts, MAN ARE THEY TEARING THEM UP NOW...IT LOOKS LIKE A BULLDOZER WENT THRU THERE.  Where the farmer turned 3 rows, there is not a single nut left.  Went back in the PM and since we had 2 down and cooling on ice, Ty decided it was Dad's turn.  We saw our first deer at 6pm (5 does) then the parade was one till dark, ended up seeing 12 total with 11 does (with some yearlings) and one spike with about 6" horns.  Get Mike to take you...the acorns are falling and they are flat out hitting the fields hard!


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 18, 2010)

Went Sun afternoon to same stand where Ty and I saw 16 last Sat and I was skunked!!!!  Anyone else see anything?


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got out of the stand, and saw one small doe.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 20, 2010)

Spike and 4 point at 8 yards and 3 coons at 40 yards.


----------



## Tikki (Oct 20, 2010)

6 does in my backyard this morning!!!


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mike, those deer have got to go!!!  When I brought the tractor to the house, there was a doe by the trampoline!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 21, 2010)

Exactly what I've been tellin him for a couple of years now....


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 21, 2010)

Went yesterday afternoon saw 7, a 4 pt, a small 6 pt, and 5 does and a jet black squirell


----------



## bird_dawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Big Doe down! Lots of movement yesterday afternoon. Saw the same group that I saw Wed at the other end of the field.

Bout to get out of the stand and took one last look around and saw a few deer coming my way. Got my gun up and picked out the biggest doe and busted her. I bout 2 seconds later I saw a buck but it was too dark to see his tine length.

My brother n law went this morning and saw 5 bucks but didn't take a shot.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Oct 31, 2010)

GAdreamin said:


> Hello Sumter County/weekend warrior brethren!!!!
> 
> I've been following a few of these threads for some time now... not once have I taken the initiative to start one for Sumter! I hunt Sumter county. On about 6000 acres that hugs the flint just outside Andersonville Memorial... Got my string and sticks all tuned... anyone do any good yet?



Shoot, i'm just a stones throw from you, i'm over on the other side of andersonville, on 271(We border the Steed's property, if anybody knows them). I plan on coming down from the 12th-22nd. So far everybody on my property has only taken does, as we STILL have a skewed ratio.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 1, 2010)

I went yesterday afternoon to the lease.  Peanuts still in the ground, brown top still uncut.  I hunted the inside corner of the woods to the brown top with the wind blowing just right.  I heard a grunt in the woods around 530pm but nothing showed.  Around 7pm heard the grunt again but still nothing.  As I was getting down from the stand I was visited by an Armadillo....He was lucky!  I didnt feel like wasting an arrow on him.


----------



## Killer (Nov 7, 2010)

*Rut dates*

When has everyone seen the peak rutting activity in the Sumter County area?  I was thinking of taking the 14th - 18th off and was curious if this is a good time.


----------



## bird_dawg (Nov 7, 2010)

Went yesterday afternoon heard 1 grunt and saw a small buck & 3 slick heads. Young buck wasn't chasing any of the does.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 7, 2010)

Killer said:


> When has everyone seen the peak rutting activity in the Sumter County area?  I was thinking of taking the 14th - 18th off and was curious if this is a good time.



That's pretty much what i have been assuming too, i'm heading down friday for 10 days of hopefully hunting.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 7, 2010)

Yesterday, 3 does.  This morning, 6 does, 7 point and a spike.  Looks like the young bucks are chasin the does, but the big boys know the does are not ready yet.  I would definately go as much as you can from Nov 13th thru Dec 4th.


----------



## Donal (Nov 8, 2010)

*Thanks*

I am prolly going every day!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 10, 2010)

Had 3 does come in right before dark at 20 yards and less but ran out of daylight.  Could not get a shot with the Bear Recurve but the hunt was heart pounding...


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 12, 2010)

Had 4 young does walk in front of me, but no bucks yet tonight


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 12, 2010)

*sumter/plains rut*

I've been at my property off Rabbitt Brabch Rd all week just got back 2 day, huntin has been real slow. The weather all week except for today has been fantabulous, allthough it couldv'e been colder, but it was nice didint c any rutin activity at all, the deer just arent around like they were, i'm convinced. 2 years in a row we havent seen the quantity as before, weved killed some nice bucks, but the does are few and far between, well i'm returning on Monday for another week, lets hope for better action. good luck to all


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 15, 2010)

Shot a Doe Saturday morning 8 steps from the stand with the Bear Recurve.  Found Blood but no deer...


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 15, 2010)

shot a decent 8pt sat am.  saw 2 bucks out cruising at around 815 on a real thick powerline, about 200yds off a peanut field.


----------



## Huntingdawg (Dec 3, 2010)

*Has anyone hunted this week?*

They were chasing and cruising last weekend, so hope there will still be some action this weekend.  thanks


----------



## bird_dawg (Dec 6, 2010)

I went Sat had one decent buck chasing 2 does.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 7, 2010)

Had 7 Does and 2 Bucks at 60 Yards yesterday.


----------



## GAdreamin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Buck fever*

Hey guys and gals,

Just wanted to post a couple pics of the buck I shot @ 4pm Saturday (12/4/10). Not the biggest I've harvested to date, In fact, I've passed on bigger bucks this year. 

This deer, and the wonderful hunt I had harvesting him, are both a testimony to buck fever and its' affect on the better judgement of even the most avid hunters. 

I have had the great pleasure to be part of a trophy lease right here in Sumter county. We have a 16inch minimum (outside spread) club rule, whereas, any member 'shooting short' is forced to hang up the gun for 365 days from the date of his or her 'mistake' and pick up a stick and string... 

 I was stricken with shame as, I have in the past, harboured a very judgemental disposition toward those who have made this very mistake. It was a humbling experience shooting short this year, and I am glad that things have transpired the way they have. 

I now have a beautiful trophy to hang on my wall, a hunting story to share with generations to come, and a new found respect for those adrenaline filled moments that cloud your judgement and shake you to the core. 

Now then... time to start practicing with my bow...


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 9, 2010)

Saw 5 does and a small 8 point.


----------



## GAdreamin (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone observe any rutting behavior as of late?


----------



## Curtis (Dec 9, 2010)

GAdreaming, that "short" buck you shot is still a nice deer, I can see how your judgement got clouded by adreneline.  Just for curiosities sake, what was the spread, 13", 14"?


----------



## GAdreamin (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Curtis....

He had an outside spread of 15 1/8, I didnt measure
inside spread, but I would assume it would be around the
13in mark...


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 10, 2010)

2 Does and a Spike Yesterday.  Had the Doe at 8 yds.  Could not get into position with the Hoyt Buffalo Recurve.


----------



## lung buster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey GAdreamin, I  was curious if the land you hunt on is a lease and if their might be any openings for next season. I hunt a small piece of family owned land in sumter county not to far from your location and my brother and I am just lookin for another quality managed place to hunt.


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 13, 2010)

Covered up with Deer all weekend.  Missed an old grey fat doe Friday late afternoon.  Shot right over her back with the New Hoyt Buffalo Recurve.  Shot a Doe Sunday morning at 15 yards.  Trialed her about 3 hrs later for 1.5 miles and found 3 spots where she stopped and bled out a good bit.  Called off the search at 3:30pm.  I did find my arrow about a mile from where I shot her.  Hit right behind the shoulder but arrow stopped at the bone of the opposite shoulder.  Had good blood but she got the best of the search party.


----------



## bird_dawg (Dec 14, 2010)

Dang J sounds like you're a little snake bit, keep your head up. I think you just need a certain camera man & your luck will change 

Also you need help tracking I might have something to help out!


----------



## bird_dawg (Dec 15, 2010)

Killed doe #2 yesterday


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 16, 2010)

Had 8 Does 120 yards yesterday evening.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok so no one has hunted since Dec 3rd???  Come one guys and gals....needs some info.  I plan on going down to Americus/Plains and sitting some the end of this week.


----------



## bird_dawg (Jan 12, 2011)

Killed doe #3 last night. The movement that I've seen has been really late. Haven't had a chance to go in the a.m. Good luck to all on the last weekend!


----------

